# 81003-QW and 82570-QW



## kapral (May 22, 2012)

I have a family doc practice who says they use a "Urine Prostick" and bill out the 2 codes above, a regular urine dipstick and a "creatinine test by other means". I have never seen this practice and believe only the 81003 QW should be billed out. Does anyone have knowlegde regarding this? Thanks


----------

